# Sicherheitsupdate für Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Service Pack 1 Redistributable Package (KB2538242) kann nicht installiert werden.



## Kevin1965 (17. Juni 2011)

*Sicherheitsupdate für Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Service Pack 1 Redistributable Package (KB2538242) kann nicht installiert werden.*

Hallo zusammen,

seit gestern habe ich ein Problem mit einem automatischen Update.

Jedesmal, wenn ich das im Betreff genannte Update installiere, sagt mir mein Windows XP kurze Zeit später, dass ich es wieder installieren muss.

Also habe ich es mal mit dem Internet Explorer versucht und nach automatischen Updates gesucht. Dort wird es auch angezeigt. 

Komischerweise kommt diese Information:
Downloadgröße (gesamt): 0 KB 
*
Geschätzte Zeit bei Ihrer Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit: 0 Minuten 
*
(*Gedownloadet und bereit zur Installation)  

Downloadgröße 0 KB ?

Dann habe ich mal gegoogelt und fand den Hinweis, dass ich das Update auch manuell von dieser Seite downloaden kann:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/de-de/details.aspx?familyid=ae2e1a40-7b45-4fe9-a20f-2ed2923aca62&displaylang=de&pf=true#Instructions.

Da ich ein DAU bin, weiss ich jetzt nicht, welche Datei ich für mein WIndows XP downloaden und installieren muss. Vielleicht kann mir ja hier einer helfen?

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## jo0 (21. Juni 2011)

Die "vcredist_x86.EXE"


----------

